
DIY Solar Leaf Project Shows the Untapped Potential of Solar EVs - rchaudhary
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/23/diy-solar-leaf-project-shows-the-untapped-potential-of-solar-evs/
======
DoctorOetker
with regenerative braking the range could be even higher

